# UK Skunk Registry



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey guys and girls!

We have finally completed the reg.... so feel free now to register you skunks, you can sign up to the site, and this will just give you access to some of the blocked pages, however you dont need to be a member to register your skunk, so if you dont want to join up then its fine, you can still register info about your skunks, litters and deaths etc so fill in as much info about them as poss, inc any operations illnesses etc that they have had in the additional comments box.

One you have done this, your information will be transfered to the database where your certificate will be issued, this will then be emailed over to you asap.

The site is still being updated so there will be a few more changes over the next couple of weeks (more info in caresheet, forum etc) but it wont otherwise be anything vital or majorly noticable.
It would be great if you could give us some feed back on the site and let us know what you think... good AND bad! lol there is a guestbook section for you to do this:flrt:

The site isnt just for skunk owners, anyone can join : victory:

I would also like to say thank you to faith from the UK APH Reg as she has helped me ALOT with setting up the database! so thank youuu!
Along with emma, who is running the site with me and has helped to keep me sane hehe

Hope you like!:2thumb:

www.ukskunks.com 

xx


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

luce ive signed up n must have mistyped my password! can you reset it for me or something please?


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

lol one min let me see


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

We've just signed up and registered April


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

awww looks really good - sorry to be nit picky  but I thought you may like to know - theres quite a few typing/spelling errors throughout the site - didnt want to post it up on the guestbook as its a silly thing to point out on there - loving the skunky piccies


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks guys!
got your form for april and will get your cert out to you aspa... will spell check it in a min... like i said there are still bits that need finishing(like spelling) lol but i just wanted to get it up and running and then finish things like this over the next few days, i was too tired to do it last night! lol


----------



## tillie (Jan 9, 2008)

Ive registered George


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

tillie said:


> Ive registered George


 oooohhh piccies of george? :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> oooohhh piccies of george? :flrt:


theres some on the sugar glider forum, i hope she puts more updateso n here though too!


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> theres some on the sugar glider forum, i hope she puts more updateso n here though too!


 
:lol2: i dont do the sugar glider forum


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

neither do i, im not intrested in suggies, but i was searching skunks and came across the pics, you dont need to be a member


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> neither do i, im not intrested in suggies, but i was searching skunks and came across the pics, you dont need to be a member


 
s'ok id rather not, will wait til they post um on ere :lol2:


----------

